# Best free puzzle toy!



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

We have discovered an awesome new enrichment game that Jolene is obsessed with and really tires her out in a way that puzzle toys don’t seem to… and it just involves a beach towel! I sprinkle a few treats on a large beach towel, roll it up, and tie in a loose knot. She then goes to town trying to get the treats. I started with fairly high value treats and just the roll (no knot) so she could figure it out and be successful, but now I can do any treats and tie the knot fairly tight since she knows the game. She LOVES digging at the towel to get it undone, and it keeps her busy for a good 15-20 minutes if I do it right, and really tires her out. It’s also a great way to practice impulse control while I’m getting it ready as it’s so hard for her to wait patiently while I lay it out and load it up. Her stays are getting a lot more reliable just in the last couple of weeks we’ve been doing this.


----------



## Syllean (11 mo ago)

That's a great idea! Unfortunately I can't let worf near towels because he loves grabbing the loops and tearing them up. He's getting his last two baby teeth pulled today, so I hope he'll get better with this.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh wow great idea. We just played this game here and they loved it. Another game we play is for me to hide treats around the house and they go find them. They go nuts trying to beat each other to the treats. I was considering puzzle games but love the idea of using something I already have and not having to store something extra in my small house.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

From ShamaPapa:

Her Royal Highness has bath/beach towel issues. Do not know where or when it started, but towels apparently need to be disemboweled on sight. She doesn't usually destroy anything. She still has all of her original toys. But should a bath/beach towel find its way to the floor (and it is only bath/beach towels) our 8 pound princess becomes Cujo's slightly more rabid sister.

Usually it seems like she is just having a fun time with the towel, but occasionally the growling and snarling become so intense I think she actually thinks the towel is dangerous and going to fight back. We don't often leave towels lying around anymore.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting, great idea!!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Maybe a smooth towel or piece of fabric would work for the towel shredders! Our pool towels are the thin, smooth, sort of woven kind that aren’t really absorbent but dry fast. I’m going to try it!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

I was trying to think of a solution for my mom, who also has a towel-destroying Hav! I was thinking maybe one of those sturdy water-resistant blankets they sell as ‘whelping pads’? We had one to line her x-pen when she was little and I feel like it was much sturdier and didn’t have any loops to grab onto!


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

LWalks said:


> We have discovered an awesome new enrichment game that Jolene is obsessed with and really tires her out in a way that puzzle toys don’t seem to… and it just involves a beach towel! I sprinkle a few treats on a large beach towel, roll it up, and tie in a loose knot. She then goes to town trying to get the treats. I started with fairly high value treats and just the roll (no knot) so she could figure it out and be successful, but now I can do any treats and tie the knot fairly tight since she knows the game. She LOVES digging at the towel to get it undone, and it keeps her busy for a good 15-20 minutes if I do it right, and really tires her out. It’s also a great way to practice impulse control while I’m getting it ready as it’s so hard for her to wait patiently while I lay it out and load it up. Her stays are getting a lot more reliable just in the last couple of weeks we’ve been doing this.
> 
> View attachment 177938


Tried this just now with Toffee, what fun 😂 I used an old (clean) kitchen tea towel and his favourite little salmon treats. He pushed it around, wiggled the knot open and worked his way through the rolls 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻🐶🌞


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

LWalks said:


> I was trying to think of a solution for my mom, who also has a towel-destroying Hav! I was thinking maybe one of those sturdy water-resistant blankets they sell as ‘whelping pads’? We had one to line her x-pen when she was little and I feel like it was much sturdier and didn’t have any loops to grab onto!


Maybe a piece of ripstop fabric, upcycled from an old jacket or bag! Some of those also have a naturally crinkly sound.

Sundance had fun with this in the rolled up stage but not so much with the knot. After a minute he looked at me like, why?? And then just waited, asking me to do it with his puppy eyes. I might need to work on my knot making skills!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Maybe a piece of ripstop fabric, upcycled from an old jacket or bag! Some of those also have a naturally crinkly sound.
> 
> Sundance had fun with this in the rolled up stage but not so much with the knot. After a minute he looked at me like, why?? And then just waited, asking me to do it with his puppy eyes. I might need to work on my knot making skills!


Lol this is exactly what Charlie does… he looks at me like ‘can’t you just give me the treats?!’


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Maybe a piece of ripstop fabric, upcycled from an old jacket or bag! Some of those also have a naturally crinkly sound.
> 
> Sundance had fun with this in the rolled up stage but not so much with the knot. After a minute he looked at me like, why?? And then just waited, asking me to do it with his puppy eyes. I might need to work on my knot making skills!


Sounds like Kodi! LOL! For a smart dog, he can ACT very helpless!


----------



## dcurc (8 mo ago)

What a great idea! Thank you for sharing, I can't wait to try it with Luna.


----------

